# NEW! ECS 2-Piece Front and Rear Wave Rotors for your B9 S4 and S5!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Brand new for your Audi B9 S4/S5 is our Rear Wave Style 2-Piece Brake Rotor Kit.
These full-float design performance rotors are the lightweight brake solution perfect for improving your braking performance and heat dissipation on the street or the track.*

Click HERE for your Audi B9 S4/S5 ECS 2-Piece Front and Rear Wave Rotors



These stylish rotors look the part and perform above and beyond to provide your B9 S4/S5 with a dramatic improvement in braking characteristics.
These are the perfect addition to your stock or modified Audi to keep all that horsepower in check!

Click HERE for your Audi B9 S4/S5 ECS 2-Piece Front and Rear Wave Rotors





Click HERE for your Audi B9 S4/S5 ECS 2-Piece Front and Rear Wave Rotors


----------

